# Day Care Survey



## Chris1981 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello all 

I'm just doing a little bit of research into the viability of an American style Doggy Daycare facility within the UK. I know there are a few around and that the popularity of them seems to be taking off a bit.

Anyway, I have made a quick multiple choice survey, which is only 20 questions long. it does not go into detail but is designed to give me a very rough idea of how popular such a facility might be.

Click here to take the survey!

It would be great if you would take a minute to fill it out for me!

Thank you so much!


----------

